# Some new ones to check out



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well after waiting for almost 6 weeks... the water jet company had delay after delay.... I finally got some of the order I've been waiting for.

Besides these four designs I also got 6 others that will be in our DIY section that will up on our website pretty soon.... but I thought ya'll might like to see these particular ones first..

These are all a full 1/2" thick 6061 aircraft aluminum... 1/4" aluminum is more than strong enough for most applications but when you get into the thicker stuff like this, you're into the "super strong" realm.

It's my thought that these will look really nice and be comfortable shooters without having to add anything like paracord or added on grips.... but if something more were added, like rubber grips for example, then you've got a super strong shooter that's also extremely ergonomic and comfortable.










Anyway, let me know what you think...

I haven't thought about pricing or anything like that yet... just wanted to see if you guys like them, what it'll take to finish them out and maybe get some shooting in with them first... since they are all based on prototypes I made out of G10, I don't really anticipate to many problems.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Those look great already and are going to look absolutely awesome when finished up!

Tom


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

SWEET. SuperTac me!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill, these are looking really good. I'm already looking forward to seeing them all finished, and ready to go. Can't wait to see the other 6 as well.

Todd


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Those look Brilliant! and in 1/2" should leave plenty to customize with! Great design's Bill... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking frame sets...should be some fun making handles for them or like you say shoot them like they are....

Will see what you have instore for the next 6 shooting frames...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmmmmm blanks ! they look perfect !

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

They look great Bill!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

They look realy good, I specialy love the small ranger!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, if you don't like those, you don't like chicken on Sunday!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Love that hathcock advanced


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent designs, definitely looking forward to seeing the others


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool Bill, I am really getting into the aluminum. Looking forward to the rest and the finished results.


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

I have your HTS which I love; I am getting fairly accurate with it, although it is a tad too large for me. I see that the Hathcock Advanced is .75" narrower than the HTS. I was planning on getting a small Hathcock in poly and will probably order this as well.

Thanks for the great products. 
Felix


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

These are looking great!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice Work!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great, Bill!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

They look Great !


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Bill I like them! 1/2 inch is crazy cool. I know what you mean about water jet delays  I have a new company I like a lot now, and I have him into Slingshots


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Going to have to start calling you Bill The Man Hays they look really good do you have any of them comeing out in seal sniper?


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Those look great!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Look sweet any snipers in the works


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I really like the flowing design on that Hathcock Advanced. It looks like it would fit the hand perfectly. Beautiful!


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really digging the Hathcock advanced, it looks to be a little smaller than the normal HTS that I have been shooting. I really really like the ranger tac! I can see an order coming from me!

J


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

looks really sweet


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Super sweet!

those are very nice!

Volp


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

They all look great. I'm torn between the small ranger and the super tac. How do you think they'd do with a tool rubber dip?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

There's something very classy about metal core slingshots. Can't wait to see how they'll be finished...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Guys.

My two favorite are the Hathcock Advanced and the small OTT Ranger... I'll probably send a few out to various super shooter friends on the forum to review and make recommendations on before releasing to the general public.

Finished in plastic tool dip, paracord, added on grip scales, or simply leaving them bare... I feel they'll be good for most in many setups.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

They look amazing bill, as always 
When do you thing these will be available to order?

//Magnus


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, in love with the small OTT ranger. Can't wait to see the other 6 models coming.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks cool, hope there are available soon.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

They will be available soon... but not before some certain members whom I hold in high esteem get theirs first!

Not that I don't hold YOU in high esteem... it's just that some certain members I've personally met and shot with so I truly value their opinion because I always know where they're coming from.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I really like all of them.I was just wondering if these work finished slingshots or where they meant to be used as cores to be finished?


----------

